# What Do You Think...



## Xioneer (Feb 6, 2014)

...Makes a "good" Furry Comic/Graphic Novel good?

Seems like you should consider the ones you have Read in the past - perhaps just recently - but if you want to get into your personal Preferences on an "if I Wrote/Drew a Comic/Graphic Novel of my own", that is very welcome too.

   :~: Possible Points :~:
Length
Cast
Storyline
Themes
Genres
Content
Rating
Art Quality
Cover Art
Print Quality
Artist/Creator/Writer Reputation/Previous Work

Am I missing anything, in your opinion?

Run down the List and Rate each point according to its importance to you personally, if that isn't too much trouble...?

And yes, I know Porn is a biggie... *duhs derpily*

Have a great Weekend!(Whenever that is...)

   :+:REPLIES:+:
TO: Alchemy
"1.) Cast~The relationships between characters is, in my opinion, the most vital aspect of any kind of story. If I really get into the character dynamic, I'll stick through all sorts of crap (I played through the ENTIRE New Beginning Spyro game and those mechanics were awful!). Seriously, this is like, mad important"
   I remember that game! I'm not an avid Gamer, so I didn't think the dynamics sucked so bad, though. I don't really remember much about the Cast either, but all of the Cut Scenes - especially the ones with Cynder - were fantastic.
   Anyway, I have to agree with you, of course. The Cast can make the whole thing work, as long as nothing else about the Production Value detracts from it. Of course, a good Cast needs good Writing, no matter how interesting the Characters are. I can see myself having issues here, considering the nature of the cultures and the Storyline I am crafting. I have high hopes, but I'll have to wait and see...
"2.) Length~For the love of all that is good DON'T HOOK ME INTO SOMETHING ONLY TO STOP AFTER TWO EPISODES! Seriously! That absolutely MURDERS me!"
   'Kills' YOU? I'd rave at the ABC/NBC Execs and stay alive, myself. And I'm shooting for 300+ pages, so Length is covered...?
"3.) Themes/Genres~Akin to the Cast, gimme something to keep me ensnared in your story/whatever"
   I like doing stuff that touches - at least a bit - on every Genre. Action/Adventure, Drama, Fantasy, Horror, Humor, Mystery, Romance, Sci-fi. The harder it is to fit easily into any one or two Genres, the better I feel about it. I guess Anime has spoiled me?
"4.) Content~Eh, important but I don't have much comment on this one"
   I guess I'd think this leans toward what in the Story will either Attract or put off Readers. Is there Drinking/Smoking? Swearing? Sexual References? Actual Sex? Violence? Other Mature Themes? (Does Content about sexual orientation count here?) Is there a solid element of gut-wrenching Horror? (Harder to do in Print, I know...) What is played up and what is just a mechanism to add color to a character? Are the Sexual and Violent bits tastefully done? Or are they Graphic?
"5.) Storyline~Would be higher up, 'xcept there are all kinds of stories-but it's also very important to me as well"
   I like emotional/serious stuff. And Epic. War lends itself well to high action and emotional stakes. Nothing makes you take a Plot Arc as seriously as peril to the main body of characters. And you know " 'it's just got real" when members of the core cast start getting killed. It really tears me up to create characters to kill off, but if no one dies, all you've got is a MLP adventure. (Disney actually kills Cast members sometimes, so they aren't just all fluff like the Kiddie shows, AIR?)
6.) Artist ~ I'm not much of a "fan" for anyone or thing, so who the Artist is for a C/GN is rarely of particular interest to me...
7.) Art Quality ~ Hey. I'm human. I like Mainstream art styles and full color. But I also don't think I would let any unique art styles and/or B&W put me off of any C/GN, if the Title/Cover Art caught my interest. 'specially if it's in a Genre I'm particularly fond of...
8.) Rating ~ I'm 28 and don't mind some blood, Nudity and Language, so "R" doesn't put me off. But I know it does some...
9.) Print Quality ~ I'm just personally concerned with Print Quality as an Executive Producer. Why put together 300+ pages of nice visual material in Print, if it's going to fall apart easily? I figure Readers need/want quality if they are going to shell out $55-77...

TO: Rassah
"Art and depth of character in first place. A story can be interesting even if not much happens, if the characters grab you (I may rethink this after watching Waiting for Godot with Picard and Gandalf in New York next weekend. They are definitely good actors and good characters, but I'll have to see how they do with almost entirely no story...)
2. Story
3. Whatever personal interests or kinks each individual likes. I like femmy boys, so I'll go for Havoc Inc or Hardblush stuff. Someone else may like something entirely different. This is all subjective, and just depends on the audience you're targeting."

Yes. Art. Awesome Art can earn forgiveness for a multitude of Sins. Still the Art can't always hold up everything else that is lacking. I would think that in general, the Art can't be inspired if the Characters/Story are not Inspiring...?

I think most peeps prefer deeper Characters in general...? One can only stand so much shallowness. Unless you aren't looking to take what you are Reading/Viewing seriously? Then you don't expect too much out of it. Like good popcorn and a mindless Action flick. Fans panned Godzilla(with Broderick)? Great popcorn flick! Personally, I liked the Characters in it. And I didn't even think about if I thought they were deep or not. I guess I just don't tear apart movies for kicks. They are what they are. What was done was done. And either you love them, thought they were good overall, didn't really care for them or hated them. In the lattermost case, if you finished it, it couldn't have been THAT bad...Right?

A good Story is always Great! Something emotional, suspenseful and full of action, with twists and turns, across a grand scape of either deception or reality.

But, Do you need yiffings - or racy - bits mixed in with your "femmy boys" to really enjoy it?


----------



## Alchemy (Feb 6, 2014)

Okidoke, personally:

1.) Cast~The relationships between characters is, in my opinion, the most vital aspect of any kind of story. If I really get into the character dynamic, I'll stick through all sorts of crap (I played through the ENTIRE New Beginning Spyro game and those mechanics were awful!). Seriously, this is like, mad important
2.) Length~For the love of all that is good DON'T HOOK ME INTO SOMETHING ONLY TO STOP AFTER TWO EPISODES! Seriously! That absolutely MURDERS me!
3.) Themes/Genres~Akin to the Cast, gimme something to keep me ensnared in your story/whatever
4.) Content~Eh, important but I don't have much comment on this one
5.) Storyline~Would be higher up, 'xcept there are all kinds of stories-but it's also very important to me as well
6.) Artist
7.) Art Quality
8.) Rating
9.) Print Quality

*gasps* Ugh...doing...things....gah! Too...lazy to go on! >.<
Alright, I've given ya my no doubt fantastic, informative, and priceless opinion (not to mention my extremely valuable time)
-that'll be 25 dollars and 83 cents....oh, and that'll be 5$ extra for every opinion required to be listed over five-and I'll fill in the rest for the modest fee of only 3 dollars per slot! A bargain!
xP


----------



## Rassah (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Art and depth of character in first place. A story can be interesting even if not much happens, if the characters grab you (I may rethink this after watching Waiting for Godot with Picard and Gandalf in New York next weekend. They are definitely good actors and good characters, but I'll have to see how they do with almost entirely no story...)
2. Story
3. Whatever personal interests or kinks each individual likes. I like femmy boys, so I'll go for Havoc Inc or Hardblush stuff. Someone else may like something entirely different. This is all subjective, and just depends on the audience you're targeting.


----------

